# سؤال عن معدن الرصاص؟



## البحار27 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا صياد بحري وصانع شباك لدي رصاص على شكل صفائح أرغب في صهرها وتشكيلها..كيف أصهرها..وما هى مادة القالب الذي يصب فيه حتى لا يلتصق بالقالب..وكيفية تبريده بدون تأثيرات سلبيه؟؟:85:


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ / البحار​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​صهر الرصاص من أسهل ما يمكن ، حيث إنه يحتاج إلى درجات حرارة منخفضة ، ومن ثم يمكن صهره على موقد البوتاجاز بالمنزل باستخدام علبة صفيح مثل علبة سمن فارغة طبعا ، أما القوالب في مثل هذه الحالة فيمكن تكون من الخشب ، بحيث تفرغ من الداخل بالشكل المطلوب ، وهذه كلها عملية سهلة جدا وآمنة.​وربنا يوفقك ، مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​مع حياتي​د.أحمد زكي حلمي ​


----------

